# Pokimane sagt: Spielt keine Games von Activision-Blizzard!"



## Quinzel (9. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pokimane sagt: Spielt keine Games von Activision-Blizzard!"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Pokimane sagt: Spielt keine Games von Activision-Blizzard!"*


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2021)

@arrgh Wo bleibt Dein Standardkommentar?


----------



## Strauchritter (9. Dezember 2021)

Strauchritter sagt:  "Hört nicht auf Pokemon, spielt was ihr wollt!"


----------



## Toni (9. Dezember 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> "Hört nicht auf Pokemon, spielt was ihr wollt!"


Ich finde es gut, dass sie sich direkt an die "großen" Streamer wendet und gar nicht so an die kleinen oder die privaten Spieler. Sie hat auf jeden Fall Rückgrat selbst auch keine Spiele mehr von der Firma zu streamen. 
Sie erkennt auf jeden Fall die Werbewirkung ihrer selbst und rennt da nicht dem Geld von großen Firmen hinterher, deren Arbeitsweisen sie anzweifelt. Ich habe bei Streamern immer das Gefühl, dass sie einfach den besten Deal nehmen und es sie nur oberflächlich Interessiert, was ihre Community davon mitnehmen könnte.


----------



## Strauchritter (9. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Streamern immer das Gefühl, dass sie einfach den besten Deal nehmen und es sie nur oberflächlich Interessiert, was ihre Community davon mitnehmen könnte.


Nicht alle, aber ja beim Großteil kommt es definitiv  so rüber.

Spiele selbst im Übrigen keine Blizzard Spiele, allerdings nicht weil ich cool bin und deren Skandale der letzten Monate abstrafe, sondern schon vorher schlicht weil sie keinen Spaß mehr machten und eklatante Designschwächen aufweisen.
Hätte ich aber zum Zeitpunkt der Skandale noch gespielt, kann ich nicht sagen ob deshalb aufgehört hätte.
Vermutlich nicht. Wobei...  Aber das werden wir nie erfahren


----------



## plastixat (9. Dezember 2021)

die chinesischen Spielefirmen müssten dann aber auch boykottiert werden dringendend.
Von den Arbeitsbedingungen wird dort weniger bekannt, aber es is bekannt wie es dort zugeht.
Von den politischen Zuständen gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## lianwins1337 (9. Dezember 2021)

Ist das nicht ein wenig ironisch für jemanden der dann im gegenzug riot games streamed?


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Sie hat auf jeden Fall Rückgrat



wer ihr auf onlyfans folgt, wird das vermutlich bestätigen können.


----------



## Toni (9. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer ihr auf onlyfans folgt, wird das vermutlich bestätigen können.


So wie ich das sehe, hat sie gar kein Onlyfans und sie wirkt auf ihrem Kanal jetzt auch gar nicht so nackig^^ Habe ich was bei ihr falsch gesehen? (ehrliche Frage, hatte sie in eine andere "Kategorie" eingeordnet. Sie scheint ja einfach letsplayerin zu sein.


lianwins1337 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein wenig ironisch für jemanden der dann im gegenzug riot games streamed?


Das ist tatsächlich ironisch, wenn sie das tut und würde leider darauf hin deuten, dass sie das mit Blizzard nur sagt, um auf den Hate-Train aufzuspringen (wobei auch etwas spät)


----------



## arrgh (9. Dezember 2021)

Aber was wohl Amaranth dazu meint? 🤔


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, hat sie gar kein Onlyfans und sie wirkt auf ihrem Kanal jetzt auch gar nicht so nackig^^ Habe ich was bei ihr falsch gesehen? (ehrliche Frage, hatte sie in eine andere "Kategorie" eingeordnet. Sie scheint ja einfach letsplayerin zu sein.



das war lediglich ein scherz.
ich weiß nicht mal, wie die dame überhaupt aussieht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MarcoKaribik (9. Dezember 2021)

*Ich kann diesen Aufruf nur unterstützen! *Allerdings aus einem sehr pragmatischem Grund, die Qualität stimmt bei Blizzard einfach nicht mehr.

Indes haben die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard vor Kurzem selbst verkündet, dass sie wollen, dass ihre Spiele gespielt werden.
Gemäß ihren Aussagen sind die Spiele ihre "Kinder", kein ungewöhnlicher Gedanke bei Kreativschaffenden. Gewiss schwingt bei dem ein oder anderen Mitarbeiter sicher auch noch ein finanzieller/existenzieller Gedanke dabei mit.

Also mal wieder alles Quatsch und die übliche selbstbeweihräucherung der aufmerksamkeitsabhängigen Selbstdarsteller, auch Streamer genannt. Ein mündiger Bürger sollte sich unabhängig bei unterschiedlichen Quellen informieren sowie sich seine eigene Meinung bilden und nicht blind auf irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Pokemon im Internet hören.


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2021)

Da ich kein Fan von ActiBlizz Games bin, fällt mir das nicht schwer. Bei Ubisoft fällt es mir mittlerweile auch recht einfach. Far Cry 6 spiele ich zwar, aber das gab's zur CPU dazu. 
Boykottaufrufe sind schön und gut, meistens führen sie allerdings zu nichts. Die Aktionäre müssen Druck machen und hier und dort scheinen sie das tatsächlich zu tun.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Dezember 2021)

ich bin kein Fan von Activisions Umgang mit ihren Leuten und Kunden. Aber mir macht CoD Spaß, deswegen werde ich das auch weiterhin spielen und kaufen


----------



## Wuersteltier (9. Dezember 2021)

Oh man, diese Hetzjagd auf Blizzard, schon eine die meint die Heilige der Welt zu sein.
Sicher Blizzard hat scheiße gebaut, darüber braucht man nicht streiten.
Aber ganz Blizzard und somit alle ihre Mitarbeiter deshalb über einen Kamm zu scheren ist ebenso falsch, nur weil vieleicht 10% scheiße bauen!
Man sagt ja bei uns auch nicht "Alle BMW fahrer sind ars........piep", erstens kenn man unmöglich ALLE und 2. alle zu verurteilen nur weil paar mist bauen ist ebenso mist.
Letztenendes sollte sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden, ohne sich von irgend welchen selbst verliebten Streamer und co beeinflussen zu lassen.


----------



## lianwins1337 (9. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich ironisch, wenn sie das tut und würde leider darauf hin deuten, dass sie das mit Blizzard nur sagt, um auf den Hate-Train aufzuspringen (wobei auch etwas spät)



sie spielt tatsächlich regelmäßig valorant und streamed dort auch regelmäßig für riot $.


----------



## ZeroOSeven (9. Dezember 2021)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein: Schaut keine dummen Streamer mehr! Alle über einen Kamm zu scheren und deren Lebensgrundlage zerstören zu wollen, einfach nur Panne.


----------



## arrgh (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Ninja Activisions Umgang mit Mitarbeitern und Kunden ziemlich wenig kümmert.


----------



## lokokokode (9. Dezember 2021)

OMG, schließt all Eure Accounts, kündigt alle ABO's, streicht eure Blizzard Spiele aus dem Warenkorb!!!111
Mal ehrlich lieber Autor, du kannst doch gleich bei deinem nächsten Friseurbesuch dort nach der Meinung fragen und daraus so einen Schmarrn zaubern, der sich Artikel nennt. Ich bin richtig neidisch, dass man für sowas auch noch Geld bekommt. Dich muss wirklich ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen plagen nicht wahr?
Aber hey, immerhin gibst du mir die mit solchen Artikeln die Plattform hier, mal zu sagen, wie schlecht ihr geworden seid. Danke


----------



## Toni (9. Dezember 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich lieber Autor, du kannst doch gleich bei deinem nächsten Friseurbesuch dort nach der Meinung fragen und daraus so einen Schmarrn zaubern, der sich Artikel nennt


Ich verlinke dir mal einen Post bezüglich der Kritik zum Autor  
Der kann gar nicht wirklich was dafür, wenn es darum geht, über welche Inhalte er schreibt, aber das ist eigentlich normal im Journalismus (abseits von privaten Blogs, die durchaus journalistisch sein können, aber sich nicht finanzieren müssen)


----------



## Bast3l (9. Dezember 2021)

Die Frage die mir durch diese Meldung in den Sinn kam (und google nix brauchbares auswarf): 

Gibt es diesen Monat im bnet noch einen Sale?


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Dezember 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich bin kein Fan von Activisions Umgang mit ihren Leuten und Kunden. Aber mir macht CoD Spaß, deswegen werde ich das auch weiterhin spielen und kaufen


Es ist halt auch schwierig, zu boykottieren, da man so ja auch die abstraft, die eben unschuldig oder gar Opfer solcher Zustände sind.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Dezember 2021)

> Pokimane sagt: Spielt keine Games von Activision-Blizzard!"​


Von einem Pokemon lass ich mir gar nix sagen!


----------



## lokokokode (9. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich verlinke dir mal einen Post bezüglich der Kritik zum Autor
> Der kann gar nicht wirklich was dafür, wenn es darum geht, über welche Inhalte er schreibt, aber das ist eigentlich normal im Journalismus (abseits von privaten Blogs, die durchaus journalistisch sein können, aber sich nicht finanzieren müssen)


Wer gibt die denn vor? Der gehört auf jeden Fall abgestraft!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. Dezember 2021)

Der General sagt: Twitch ist doof, spielt doch was ihr wollt! 😎


----------



## derboehsevincent (9. Dezember 2021)

Twitsch -Der Bodensatz des Internetz empfiehlt jetzt seiner minderbemittelten Kundschaft was sie auf gar keinen Fall spielen sollen. Grossartig. Sollen Sie ruhig nicht spielen, dann sind diese Hirnis wenigstens schon mal raus und stören den Spielfluss nicht mehr. Ich spiele, was ich will - von wem das kommt ist mir a) total egal und b) Wurst. Das Spiel muss ich überzeugen. Mich juckt ja auch nicht, was beim Bäcker hinter den Kulissen abgeht solange mein Brot schmeckt.



> Der kann gar nicht wirklich was dafür, wenn es darum geht, über welche Inhalte er schreibt, aber das ist eigentlich normal im Journalismus



Der arme Kerl wird "gezwungen" über solche Schwachmaten und deren Aussonderungen zu schreiben? Ich hoffe Ihr bezahlt den anständig.


----------



## Nevrion (9. Dezember 2021)

Und ich spiele seit ca. 4 Jahren keine Blizzard-Spiele mehr, lange bevor diese Anschuldigungen publiziert worden, weil die Titel qualitativ zu schlecht waren. Und Ubisoft seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht, seitdem deren Chef meinte, dass 90 % aller Gamer Raubkopierer sind. Bekomm ich dafür einen Preis? Einen Artikel? Nein? Auch gut


----------



## Kellykiller (9. Dezember 2021)

Na wenn die das sagt, mach ich das natürlich. Wer ist das eigentlich? Sollte man die kennen?


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Wer gibt die denn vor? Der gehört auf jeden Fall abgestraft!


Zu Poden mit dem Purschen!


----------



## schokoeis (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich sage: Schaut keine Streams von Pikofane.


----------



## Peter-Pe (10. Dezember 2021)

Blase 1 berichtet über Blase 2. Toll.


----------



## Dai-shi (10. Dezember 2021)

Die Seite hier wird langsam zur "PC Spiele Bravo". Jeden Tag diese Streamer Schwachsinn...


----------



## FeralKid (10. Dezember 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ich sage: Schaut keine Streams von Pikofane.


Genau das sage ich auch. Weg mit pokimane! 😆


----------



## schokoeis (10. Dezember 2021)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Die Seite hier wird langsam zur "PC Spiele Bravo". Jeden Tag diese Streamer Schwachsinn...



Aber wir klicken alle drauf und schreiben am besten noch nen Kommentar. Ob wir das gut oder schlecht finden ist den Werbetreibenden egal


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2021)

Activision-Blizzard ist nicht die Quelle meiner Spielfreude, von daher muss ich den Skandal-Laden erst gar nicht boykottieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Aber was wohl Amaranth dazu meint? 🤔


Wir sollten dieses  - schon jetzt kultverdächtige - Zitat unbedingt rechtlich schützen.


----------



## dacarter2160 (10. Dezember 2021)

Immer diese möchtegern Weltverbesserer auf Twitch und Youtube.


----------



## Toni (10. Dezember 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Aber hey, immerhin gibst du mir die mit solchen Artikeln die Plattform hier, mal zu sagen, wie schlecht ihr geworden seid. Danke





Dai-shi schrieb:


> Die Seite hier wird langsam zur "PC Spiele Bravo". Jeden Tag diese Streamer Schwachsinn...


Wir haben jetzt ein ganz tolles Feature (zumindest für die Leute, die Nachrichten über das Forum lesen) 


			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ausblenden-von-inhalten.9408748/#post-10412599


----------



## PhalasSP (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich persönlich finde es falsch bei einem Unternehmen wo wenige für eine Verfehlung gesorgt haben, alle Mitarbeiter in einen Topf zu werfen.
Activision Blizzard hat fast 10.000 Mitarbeiter und das vorgefallene gibt nicht das Recht die Arbeit von vielen, die für das Produkt alles gegeben haben schlecht zu machen.


----------



## 1xok (11. Dezember 2021)

Ein Problem mit der Moral haben all jene, die die Spiele schlicht aus Spaß spielen. Ist unter den großen Streamern aber anscheinend nur eine Randgruppe.


----------

